# Sänger Anaconda Xcovery



## d0ni (26. Januar 2008)

Hi

Ich hab grad gesehn das bei Pro-Fishing die Sänger Anaconda Xcovery 2-tlg.  3.90m 2.75 lbs  für 56€ gibt. 

Da ich zur Zeit sowieso auf der Suche nach einer Karpfenrute bin is mir die gleich ins Auge gestochen x)

Vorher hatte ich die Balzer Diabolo 3 oder ne Daiwa in Aussicht.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen :vik:

Gruß
doni


----------



## d0ni (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Xcovery*

Kennt keiner das Stöckchen? ^^


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Xcovery*

Hey d0ni ,

kenne dir Rute zwar auch net aber hab m,a einen kleinen Tipüp wir haben doch eigentlich ganz nette mods frag da doch ma einene ober er das Thema zu dem Karpfenthemen packt dann wird dir da uch jemadn helfen könen.

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## d0ni (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Xcovery*

Danke für den Tipp Bomber-Pilot 

Edit: Danke fürs Verschieben Thomas


----------



## Ronen (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Xcovery*

Der Preis ist in jedem Fall UNSCHLAGBAR!!!!  

Billiger bekommste die NIEMALS!!!


----------



## d0ni (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Xcovery*

Hab ich mir auch gedacht ^^


----------



## Jan Lintermanns (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Xcovery*

hey! ich hab die rute auch zu den preis gefunden...

fischt die hier aus dem board wirklich keiner???

ich würde gern mal ein paar fotos von ihr haben...

...in nem anderen forum hab ich gelesen, dass die sehr schlapp sein soll, also sich sehr schnell sehr stark biegt... also ziemlich weich... aber sonst weiß ich nix...


----------



## Virous (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Xcovery*

Ich hab 2 Anaconda Sensible Touch II in 2Lbs und 2,75Lbs. Die sind auf jedenfall Top, auch in der Ausstattung... Die gibts im moment auch sehr günstig zu kaufen. Kannst ja mal vergleichen; wär zumindest ne gute alternative!


----------



## Jan Lintermanns (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Xcovery*

ja was man so von den anaconda ruten hört ist ja immer recht gut, vorallem was ausstattung betrifft...

...nur kein händler hier in der gegend verkauft sie, soweit ich weiß und es gibt keine brauchbaren fotos im internet...

...und unter den umständen möcht ich ungern ne rute kaufen...


----------



## d0ni (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Xcovery*

Hi Jan

hab mir die Rute mal gekauft, 56 Euros sind ja ganz okay x) 
Natürlich hätt ich gern ne Rute vom Händler gekauft, blos 1. hat er keine Sänger und 2. würds die wohl net so billig geben 

Probieren geht über Studieren x)

Ich kann ja dann ein paar Fotos reinstelln, aber da ich Anfänger bin kann ich dann wahrscheinlich keine Infos zu den Eigenschaften geben :-/

Gruß
doni


----------



## DrFeelBetter (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Xcovery*

Hallo,

ich hab die Ruten gefischt und bin dann umgestiegen auf die

Sensible Touch II.....die lagen mir besser beim fischen.....

die ST II sind besser verarbeitet und haben ein besseres

Rückrad obwohl 2,75 lbs und auch die x hatten diese lbs Zahl....

Also ich würde lieber die ST II kaufen...daran wirst mehr Freude

haben.....

Schau mal bei ebay rein...da stehen die Ruten beide drin....

ich meine sogar für 49,95 Euro.......

Allerdings würde ich Vorsichtig sein beim  Kauf der Ruten

aus Österreich....

mfg

Doc


----------



## Jan Lintermanns (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Xcovery*

würdet ihr so lieb sein und fotos posten?

oder mir per mail schicken... 

von der xcovery und der ST2 - das wär super!#6


----------



## Virous (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Xcovery*

Das wären jetz Fotos von der STII... besser konnt ichs auf die schnelle ned machen  Ich hoff du kannst was damit anfangen! #6


----------



## Jan Lintermanns (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Xcovery*

alter schwede für den preis original fuji ringe... das is ja der hammer! danke schonmal für die bilder...:m


----------



## Virous (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Xcovery*

Bitte bitte. Zu den Fotos sollte man noch sagen, dass die Aktion irgendwo zwischen Spitzen- und Semiparabolik liegt; je nachdem was vorne am Haken hängt 
Ich kann sie dir jedenfalls nur empfehlen, schon alleine aufgrund des Preis-Leistungsverhältnises...
wennst noch irgendwelche Fragen hast, kannst mir auch ne Message schicken oder so.


----------



## d0ni (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Xcovery*

Sieht doch schön aus 

aber da ich ja Anfänger bin freu ich mich auch auf meine Anaconda Xcovery ^^

Bei Ebay gibts die ST2 ab ca. 100€


----------



## DrFeelBetter (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Xcovery*

Hallo,

wobei du die Rutem ST II nicht in Österreich bestellen solltest...

mfg

Doc


----------



## Jan Lintermanns (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Xcovery*

warum nicht in österreich?


----------



## Virous (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Xcovery*

würd mich jetz a interessieren


----------



## blaster505 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Xcovery*

Moin Leute,

würd mich vorallem auch mal intressiern, warum grad in österreich nicht. Ich bestelle bei dem besagten Händler aus Ösrerreich schon seit ein paar Jahren und hatte noch nie etwas zu meckern, also von meiner Seite aus bekommt er 5 von 5 Sternen


----------

